
Should You Get a Second MBA? - surajgupta
https://www.sageadmit.com/getting-a-second-mba/
======
erikb
What are usually the goals for getting an MBA in the first place? Until now I
only heard bad things about MBA. But HN is also a start-up related site. I'm
curious about other points of views.

